# Some wet t-shirt model pics!!!



## shortpballer

I have a picture from a girl from model mayhem.  Please critique.
1.





2.




3. Just added Dec 18th (didn't like it before, but I re-edited it.)


----------



## t00sl0w

nice shots man, i think  her runny make-up adds to the first one


----------



## sinjans

Love the lighting


----------



## Pugs

I really love that second one!  The first one feels a little off to me for some reason... white balance?  Actually looking at it again, the second one has the same problem, but it's not as noticeable because there isn't that large patch of white dress to show it as much.  It could be this monitor, though.  

Very nice pics!


----------



## Big Mike

That's not a T-shirt


----------



## Stamp

I too like the 2nd one... I love it when people go against the grain, or in this case, the people who jump on a forum, and repeat what they've read somewhere (like never ever never ever cut off body parts), and produce outstanding shots.  Great work.


----------



## DScience

I'm still having trouble finding a t-shirt on this chick.


----------



## fokker

Patchy face on the first one doesn't do it for me, second one is looking good though.


----------



## iskoos

Words "t-shirt" or "Wet t-shirt" in the title were to catch your attention guys. If he didn't say that none of you (including me) would come look at it.


----------



## keith foster

The 2nd shot really grabs me.  I like the fact that she seems to be looking right through me.  (When you get to be my age having a girl look at you like that only happens in the camera)


----------



## sinjans

I keep coming back to this thread. The second one is stunning


----------



## shortpballer

iskoos said:


> Words "t-shirt" or "Wet t-shirt" in the title were to catch your attention guys. If he didn't say that none of you (including me) would come look at it.



You got it spot on!!!!


----------



## JDMTyler3326

Wow, very nice shots man.


----------



## Weaving Wax

Is this a model mayhem model? 

Nice shots.


----------



## shortpballer

Weaving Wax said:


> Is this a model mayhem model?
> 
> Nice shots.



yes she is a model mayhem model.  I just added a 3rd picture!!!


----------



## Pugs

Not so sure about that third one.  I find how quickly the focus drops off to be distracting, though that does emphasize her face and those killer eyes!  I'm also not so sure of the dual catchlights in her eyes.  Also, I don't know if its the post-processing or the lighting or just her skin, but her skin looks blotchy, both on her face and her arm.  

Number 2 is still my favorite.  I LOVE that pic!


----------



## Derrel

Big Mike said:


> That's not a T-shirt



Yeah, I'm bummed out by that too.:thumbdown:

I like the third photo the most, but I'm not overly enamored of the steep drop-off in the depth off field on her body--the effect is made worse by the downward tilt of the camera and her upright body positioning--most of the DOF band is behind her spine, so her lower parts are way,way OOF.

A wet T-shirt is one thing...a black bra under a thing white cotton dress is just not the same thing dude! "Don't be a headline tease."


----------



## PhotoVerve

I also like the third photo best, but I would have preferred a slower DOF change.


----------



## ddeerreekk

I really like the photos but I think the focus might be a bit off. I just feel the eyes could be a bit sharper. I really like the shallow DOF but you have to be careful with it. Then again, it might just be my eyes


----------



## Cheesyman

love these shots man, especially the 1st and 2nd, love the lighting on both and just the overall composition of the shots


----------



## CallieM

The last one, the eyes are amazing. Thats all i could look at.


----------



## shortpballer

Derrel said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a T-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm bummed out by that too.:thumbdown:
> 
> I like the third photo the most, but I'm not overly enamored of the steep drop-off in the depth off field on her body--the effect is made worse by the downward tilt of the camera and her upright body positioning--most of the DOF band is behind her spine, so her lower parts are way,way OOF.
> 
> A wet T-shirt is one thing...a black bra under a thing white cotton dress is just not the same thing dude! "Don't be a headline tease."
Click to expand...


LOL,
sorry man the headline tease is what brought you guys in lol.


----------

